# fsh levels and conception/miscarriage



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi there,

does anyone know whether having raised levels of fsh increases chances of m/c, as well as lowering chances of conception?

Was 10.2 last time (june06) when I conceived. Know it would be good to try to get it down anyway (was going to try the zita west advice), but was wondering if it has any impact once you've actually conceived (ever the optimist...)

cheers

Sue
x


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Sue

I think FSH measures egg quantity..... and age = egg quality.
Doubt anyone knows the answer to your question. Reason is, many women who conceive in forties (naturally) , never had (and never will) have their FSH tested.
Miscarriage IS higher in ivf pregnancies however (slightly) and I think chemical pregnancies (again slight) you might find info on this.
Maybe someone has studied miscarriage in ladies with 'high' FSH (not sure yours is high for your age, actually) undergoing ivf (?Google search)
Internet searches are not recommended too much!! (leafed through a Zita West book today, in a bookshop!)
And of course, we know that miscarriage in our forties (and at younger ages) can be 'normal' fertility ie some chromosomal problem so the pregnancy gets stopped in its tracks. Best of luck for a good one.
Plink xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks for that Plink - it all does make perfect sense. Sometimes think I put these on hoping for an answer that I know isn't the case...!

Think you are probably right about internet searches (I probably spend too much time on FF as it is...)

Good luck to you as well
Sue
xx


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi there
Please don't get hung up on fsh numbers.I did mine was 29 and I was refused a second ivf for this reason. I then did accupuncture ,chinese herbs , ate all organic, had filtered water, reduced all stress ( ie took time off work) and amazingly got pregant. My son is now 1 year old and the most amazing little boy. I am so so lucky. I am no daring to try for no 2.Only this time I am not going for any tests just going the natural route. So even if you are doing ivf or any other assisted conception all the healthy stuff can't hurt.
I was told by doctors back in Dec 2004c that the only way for me was donor egg!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wish you all the luck in the world
Liza


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

i LOVE these posts about unexpected natural p/gs (while obviously green with envy!) - brilliant Liza!!

Altho I know this is highly unlikely at 43 (altho friend of sis got unexpected bfp at 48 recently...) it still gives us all hope

Fingers crossed one way or another and good luck with the no.2

Sue
xx


----------

